# Do you understand what my signature is about?



## Joël (Apr 13, 2010)

Ok, I haven't changed my sig in idk howmany years, but I am just wondering if anyone really knows what it's about. 

I was just wondering... A very short and simple question, do you know what my sig is supposed to mean?

If you know what it's about, DON'T mention it, DON'T talk about it, DON'T explain it to anyone, especially don't mention any names, just vote and ST*U. *I really really mean it*.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 13, 2010)

Would've thought it was fairly obvious.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes, I know what it means, but I have absolutely no idea what it is about. I'm voting maybe.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 13, 2010)

Of course.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 13, 2010)

How many people would you expect to know for certain the meaning of your signature? Or is it hard to say?...


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes, and it is one of my favorite signatures on this whole forum


----------



## Olivér Perge (Apr 13, 2010)

2nd option. Defin*i*tely not sure.


----------



## Escher (Apr 13, 2010)

Yep, and I love it.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Apr 13, 2010)

Now I want to know.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 13, 2010)

new people are new.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 13, 2010)

Yup, sure.
(We're losing, btw...12 x 13)


----------



## DT546 (Apr 13, 2010)

i _*realy*_ want to know now, i don't get it:confused::confused::confused:


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 13, 2010)

I feel like an idiot.


----------



## teller (Apr 13, 2010)

I've wondered about this for awhile. I guess I'm too new.


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 13, 2010)

I get what it literaly means but I'm wondering if there's a deeper meaning that I'm not getting 

btw I'm sure I've seen this a couple of times before, posted by different people


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 13, 2010)

if you do that alg, then flip the edges and turn the corners, its a Y perm. ive tried it before.


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 13, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> if you do that alg, then flip the edges and turn the corners, its a Y perm. ive tried it before.



Genius right here.


----------



## Rayne (Apr 13, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> if you do that alg, then flip the edges and turn the corners, its a Y perm. ive tried it before.



By 'flip' do you mean h perm?


----------



## blade740 (Apr 13, 2010)

I figured everyone knew.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 13, 2010)

I thought I knew it when I saw it. But now after reading the posts I'm wondering of there's an inside joke to it. CubesOfTheWorld, please delete that. I voted before reading the comments, so I put definitely.


----------



## Carrot (Apr 13, 2010)

I really don't get any hidden message in that SIG xD so I voted No. 

I feel stupid


----------



## shelley (Apr 13, 2010)

I think the more appropriate question is "Do you know the story behind my signature?" Anyone can see that F R U R' U' F' permutes pieces like a Y-perm, but that's not what the sig is about.


----------



## Joël (Apr 13, 2010)

It's fun to see the results... Thanks for voting everybody!



scottishcuber said:


> I feel like an idiot.



There's no need to feel like that!



CubesOfTheWorld said:


> if you do that alg, then flip the edges and turn the corners, its a Y perm. ive tried it before.



If you get that far, choose the 2nd option.



DavidWoner said:


> Yes, and it is one of my favorite signatures on this whole forum



Oh wow! In that case, you know .


----------



## Bryan (Apr 13, 2010)

shelley said:


> I think the more appropriate question is "Do you know the story behind my signature?" Anyone can see that F R U R' U' F' permutes pieces like a Y-perm, but that's not what the sig is about.



Yeah, I know the story, but I didn't recognize the quotes from it....


----------



## Carrot (Apr 13, 2010)

Joël said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > if you do that alg, then flip the edges and turn the corners, its a Y perm. ive tried it before.
> ...



then I voted wrong xD I voted No. because that was way too obvious to be the answer xD


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 13, 2010)

I voted wrong too cuz I thought the sig just meant what it means. I know, I'm noob 

btw can someone share the story afterwards?


----------



## Owen (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't find your signature appropriate.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 13, 2010)

Owen said:


> I don't find your signature appropriate.



lolowen

an lmao moment: last edited by Owen 6 minutes ago: reason: spe*l*ing.


----------



## Feryll (Apr 13, 2010)

Read oliver's comment slowly.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 13, 2010)

Joël said:


> If you know what it's about, DON'T mention it, DON'T talk about it, DON'T explain it to anyone, especially don't mention any names, just vote and ST*U. *I really really mean it*.




I find this funny as it doesn't just apply to this thread.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 13, 2010)

I remember the story behind this. I hope everyone on the forum eventually knows about it, because it's pretty great.


----------



## Edward (Apr 13, 2010)

Not a clue...


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 13, 2010)

Never got it


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 13, 2010)

Whoever doesn't get this (and uses CFOP, etc etc) makes me a sad panda. I think I got this within my first 2 weeks. :/

Also, <3 it.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Apr 13, 2010)

i just looked at it. it was pretty simple to figure out, actually


----------



## Joël (Apr 13, 2010)

Odder said:


> Joël said:
> 
> 
> > CubesOfTheWorld said:
> ...



That's even better! I consider both the 2nd and 3rd option to be a 'no' anyway..



Owen said:


> I don't find your signature appropriate.



Sorry about that. Not gonna change it, though... Unless a whole lot of ppl agree with you.


----------



## Forte (Apr 13, 2010)

I didn't know there was a story behind it


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 13, 2010)

Joël be trollin'


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 13, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> i just looked at it. it was pretty simple to figure out, actually



So you voted for "Yes, definitely"?


----------



## shelley (Apr 13, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Whoever doesn't get this (and uses CFOP, etc etc) makes me a sad panda. I think I got this within my first 2 weeks. :/
> 
> Also, <3 it.



No, you don't get it. It has nothing to do with CFOP, etc. etc.


----------



## goatseforever (Apr 13, 2010)

You forgot the "No and I don't care" option, bad poll is bad.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 13, 2010)

i shoulda chose maybe 

i knew that it was a Y perm ,after turning corners, and flipping edges.
but i thought there was an inside joke somewhere :fp



Edward said:


> goatseforever said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot the "No and I don't care" option, bad poll is bad.
> ...



yeah. why post things like that? this poll isn't necessesarily bad. Besides, its in off-topic


----------



## Rinfiyks (Apr 13, 2010)

A quick (but precise) google search reveals the story to me. It's not something you can look at and "figure out", you either know or you don't.


----------



## Joël (Apr 13, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> i just looked at it. it was pretty simple to figure out, actually



Sounds like you're clueless... Don't be ashamed though, it's not your fault .



goatseforever said:


> You forgot the "No and I don't care" option, bad poll is bad.



If you don't care, you can let us know by posting messages.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 14, 2010)

You know you've been cubing too long when...
you understand Joël's signature.


----------



## Dene (Apr 14, 2010)

I UNDERSTAND AM I KEWL NOW? O PLEASE LET ME BE 1 OF THE COëL ONES!11



EDIT: I'm not mocking anyone btw >.< Just had to do that.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 14, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> i shoulda chose maybe
> 
> i knew that it was a Y perm ,after turning corners, and flipping edges.
> but i thought there was an inside joke somewhere :fp


No need to :fp, the literal meaning isn't what it's about.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 14, 2010)

Yes.


Spoiler



FRU'R'U'RUR'F' is the permutation, then sexymoveR'FRF' is a ZBLL


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 14, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Yes.
> FRU'R'U'RUR'F' is the permutation, then *sexymoveR'FRF' is a ZBLL*



.-.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Apr 14, 2010)

Joël said:


> CuBeOrDiE said:
> 
> 
> > i just looked at it. it was pretty simple to figure out, actually
> ...



um... the pieces are permuted, but not flipped the right way. is that it?

edit: unless there's an inside story that i don't know about?


----------



## Dene (Apr 14, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> edit: unless there's an inside story that i don't know about?



onowai!


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Apr 14, 2010)

that just cut me real deap, dene


----------



## Dene (Apr 14, 2010)

Yea you're too new to understand. Don't worry, for you are not alone.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 14, 2010)

Dene said:


> Yea you're too new to understand. Don't worry, for you are not alone.



lol nice, dene


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 14, 2010)

shelley said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Whoever doesn't get this (and uses CFOP, etc etc) makes me a sad panda. I think I got this within my first 2 weeks. :/
> ...


It has something to deal with a certain someone. I know.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 14, 2010)

Rinfiyks said:


> A quick (but precise) google search reveals the story to me. It's not something you can look at and "figure out", you either know or you don't.



I must suck at Googling.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 14, 2010)

Rinfiyks said:


> It's not something you can look at and "figure out", you either know or you don't.


This. *The "meaning" in the sig isn't about how FRUR'U'F' is a Y perm, it's about where that quote is from.*

Someone just told me the story, it's pretty funny.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Apr 14, 2010)

Gaah! I saw that on some old threads when he was more active and I was so perplexed. I just want to know-someone PM me or something. Help a brotha out. And you can ban me if I post the answer.

On another note: The game.


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 14, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> On another note: The game.



Jerk.


----------



## Feryll (Apr 14, 2010)

He'll probably tell us the answer after the poll is over...



Right?


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Apr 14, 2010)

these facts still don't add up to me


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 14, 2010)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> these facts still don't add up to me





Rinfiyks said:


> It's not something you can look at and "figure out", you either know or you don't.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm kinda wanting to know the answer too, but I guess I'll wait like everybody else.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 14, 2010)

Maybe nobody knows and it's just a trick to make you think there's something behind it.

*cough cough*I mean, yeah, how do you not know?*cough*


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 14, 2010)

lol I searched a couple of pages of Joel's posts and couldn't find anything, and Google didnt work  

I WANT TO KNOW


----------



## Rayne (Apr 14, 2010)

When will you tell us?


----------



## riffz (Apr 14, 2010)

Its pretty obvious.

HINT: Try doing a U at the end.


----------



## Erik (Apr 14, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Then vote for option 2, the fact that FRUR'U'F' is a Y perm doesn't have anything to do with the meaning of his sig.

I bet most people who voted 'yes' think they know it, but don't. It's a long long story which only the 'old guys' here know probably.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 14, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> lol I searched a couple of pages of Joel's posts and couldn't find anything, and Google didnt work
> 
> I WANT TO KNOW



I knew the answer a long time ago. I was able to easily find it again in a post made less than a year ago.
FRUR'U'F' is a Y-perm. It's really obvious if you know how to use Google.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 14, 2010)

riffz said:


> Its pretty obvious.
> 
> HINT: Try doing a U at the end.



No, that's not it.

Again, if you don't know the story, you don't understand what the signature is about.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 14, 2010)

I just heard the story, still voted NO since I didn't know beforehand.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 14, 2010)

I get the feeling i'm never gonna know!


----------



## Dene (Apr 15, 2010)

fanwuq said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > lol I searched a couple of pages of Joel's posts and couldn't find anything, and Google didnt work
> ...



Seeing as you've been around for a long time I would assume that you do in fact know the story. However I cannot find anything using google.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 15, 2010)

I know now. It's funny


----------



## Stefan (Apr 15, 2010)

fanwuq said:


> It's really obvious if you know how to use Google.



Can you still find it? I was shown a working search last night but I just checked again and now the interesting result has disappeared from google...


----------



## Bryan (Apr 15, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > It's really obvious if you know how to use Google.
> ...



I can still find it. Your Google-foo is weak


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 15, 2010)

nothing in his posted threads, but i did manage to find this interesting link
http://www.monzy.org/urinecontrol/


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 15, 2010)

Ok, now that I don't know this and since my "Google Fu" is terrible, I feel reaaaaaaaally curious to know what it means.

Back to my googling.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 15, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> Ok, now that I don't know this and since my "Google Fu" is terrible, I feel reaaaaaaaally curious to know what it means.
> 
> Back to my googling.



It has to do with a post on this forum.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 15, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> SuperNerd said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, now that I don't know this and since my "Google Fu" is terrible, I feel reaaaaaaaally curious to know what it means.
> ...



And what do you search the forums with? A *Google* custom search of course!


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 15, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > SuperNerd said:
> ...



You guys rock.


----------



## dbax0999 (Apr 15, 2010)

With a bit of digging, I found it.

EDIT: just kidding I'm an idiot


----------



## TioMario (Apr 15, 2010)

Yes, definitely


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 15, 2010)

Hmm, I sense an opportunity.

I will sell the answer.
Send one dollar to [email protected] through paypal.
Then I will tell you the answer.


EDIT: I'm kidding.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 15, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Hmm, I sense an opportunity.
> 
> I will sell the answer.
> Send one dollar to [email protected] through paypal.
> ...



But I have an extra dollar I need to get rid of.


----------



## Forte (Apr 15, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Hmm, I sense an opportunity.
> 
> I will sell the answer.
> Send one dollar to [email protected] through paypal.
> ...



LOL 

kinda sad that our forum needs the edit to understand sarcasm


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 15, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, I sense an opportunity.
> ...



Then you can give it to me


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 15, 2010)

I think it would ruin the fun of this thread.


----------



## Edward (Apr 15, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, I sense an opportunity.
> ...



Send it to me and I'll tell you how you can get rid of it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 15, 2010)

4Chan said:


> I think it would ruin the fun of this thread.



I already know the answer, so it wouldn't matter...and you could put it toward your F-II/4x4/5x5 sticker order.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 15, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> your F-II/4x4/5x5 sticker order.



I smile when people reference my tumblr. 
Also, Edward, I don't understand what you mean by "pink flavored"? o:


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 15, 2010)

4Chan said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > your F-II/4x4/5x5 sticker order.
> ...





Also, I was joking, I don't have a dollar.

You don't know what pink tastes like?


----------



## Joël (Apr 15, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> SuperNerd said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, now that I don't know this and since my "Google Fu" is terrible, I feel reaaaaaaaally curious to know what it means.
> ...



Is it?! Really? I didn't know... At least, that's not what I had in mind when I created the sig.. Although there probably are still some posts from a while back related to it, that could be true..


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 15, 2010)

Joël said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > SuperNerd said:
> ...



Aw crap, now I'm not sure if I should be spending so much time searching. I hope I find it. By the way, you've driven me mad Joël.....


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 15, 2010)

You guys are doomed to not knowing, but you're putting on quite a show, as planned.

I know what is, though I don't remember all of it. Lurking FTW.
If anyone else who knows thinks I'm lying and plans on responding with a 'pro tip' back at me: don't. I beat you to the punchline with this hidden message, and in quoting me you'll probably find this seeing as it's much longer than my normally visible message, and decide to not do so. Thank you for your time.
Pro tip: Lurk before joining, its heeelpful.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 15, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Lurk before joining, its heeelpful.



How is not joining helpful?


----------



## rowehessler (Apr 15, 2010)

im a noob


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 15, 2010)

Joining is great, reading around the place gives you an insight on what it's like beforehand is all.

@rowe's post: lol.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 15, 2010)

LOLOLOL Rowe's a noob!


----------



## rowehessler (Apr 15, 2010)

Anthony said:


> LOLOLOL Rowe's a noob!


yeah, im a loser


----------



## Stefan (Apr 15, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurk before joining, its heeelpful.
> ...





IamWEB said:


> Joining is great, reading around the place gives you an insight on what it's like beforehand is all.



But how does not joining help? You can get insight after joining, too.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 15, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > LOLOLOL Rowe's a noob!
> ...



Read the last part of Joel's post starting this thread. After almost 100 posts, you're the only one who violated that.


----------



## rowehessler (Apr 15, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...


ah, fail. Yes, im quite the noob here. I must learn to read.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 15, 2010)

Ok, free extra lesson: The "EDIT" button lets you revise your posts.


----------



## rowehessler (Apr 15, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Ok, free extra lesson: The "EDIT" button lets you revise your posts.


lol thanks, but MAN, i should definately use that alg for BLD


----------



## Stefan (Apr 15, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> but MAN, i should definately use that alg for BLD



Or for F2L! (for cross on left, found that just a day or two ago)


----------



## rowehessler (Apr 15, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> rowehessler said:
> 
> 
> > but MAN, i should definately use that alg for BLD
> ...


wow wtf, thats clever :O


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 15, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> im a noob



True statement!


----------



## Dene (Apr 15, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurk before joining, its heeelpful.
> ...



LMAO pwned.


----------



## Edward (Apr 15, 2010)

4Chan said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > your F-II/4x4/5x5 sticker order.
> ...



Its like, soo... Pink like, the color scheme is like, pinkish, umm...


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 15, 2010)

If you're thinking about joining a forum, read around, and decide if you'd want to be a part of that. That's the basic idea I'm trying to get across.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 16, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> If you're thinking about joining a forum, read around, and decide if you'd want to be a part of that. That's the basic idea I'm trying to get across.



I'd agree if there was a membership fee or some other disadvantage of joining. How is not joining better than joining? I think joining does have at least the advantage of the system telling you what you've read already, which I find very helpful.


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 16, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> I think joining does have at least the advantage of the system telling you what you've read already, which I find very helpful.


Also, you can't use the search if you're not logged in (wtf??) and there's the huge OMG JOIN US NOW text at the top.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 16, 2010)

Johannes91 said:


> Also, you can't use the search if you're not logged in (wtf??)




I assume it's designed so that you're not wasting CPU cycles unless you contribute.


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 16, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Johannes91 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, you can't use the search if you're not logged in (wtf??)
> ...



Maybe, but I find it easier to believe the goal is to get as many people as possible to join (for whatever reason), or maybe it's simply vBulletin's default that hasn't been changed. IIRC, viewing attachments also required logging in, and that's definitely not CPU intensive.

It was some months ago I last tried using this forum without logging in, though, things might've changed after that. But this site definitely discouraged lurking without registering.


----------



## Muesli (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't know, and don't care. Your [email protected] trolling is only slightly effective on me.

Muahahahah!


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 16, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > If you're thinking about joining a forum, read around, and decide if you'd want to be a part of that. That's the basic idea I'm trying to get across.
> ...



I think he's saying check it out for a while before you join, because it would be pointless to join, not like it and then never come back to this site.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 16, 2010)

Kind of what I was getting at, so yes, this.^


----------



## Stefan (Apr 16, 2010)

How is getting all the advantages pointless? You two make no sense.


----------



## kurtaz (May 14, 2010)

so, what does it mean?


----------



## Feryll (May 15, 2010)

kurtaz said:


> so, what does it mean?



This.


----------



## IamWEB (May 15, 2010)

I means that the FRURUF T OLL is a Y perm, of course.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 15, 2010)

D: I don't know 

Doesn't matter though. It's one story and I'm sure there are plenty of other amazing stories out there xD


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 15, 2010)

You do F R U R' U' F', and flip all the pieces after that, you have a Y perm.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 15, 2010)

Didn't you read like the 1st 2 pages >.>

THERE'S A STORY BEHIND IT


----------



## ribonzz (May 15, 2010)

I can't understand it. It's like a... badwords !


----------



## Ranzha (May 15, 2010)

Even though F R U R' U' F' is a Y-perm, there's a story to why Joël's picked that as his signature. It's kind of like an inside joke of sorts.


----------



## fundash (May 15, 2010)

I totally understand it!


----------



## Innocence (May 15, 2010)

Ya I know what it's about. Just because some "idiot" p) posted it and had to edit his post because he didn't follow the rules.


----------



## shelley (May 15, 2010)

fundash said:


> I totally understand it!



I doubt that. You don't seem like the type to have lurked for 15 months before posting.


----------



## Andreaillest (May 15, 2010)

I feel like I should know. I did join in 2008, just lurking. Then, I did take a hiatus. Haven't got a clue. =P


----------



## amostay2004 (May 15, 2010)

TELL US JOEL


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 15, 2010)

Yes, I do understand it 
When I started cubing and joined this forum, I've always been wondering what the meaning of your signature was. But now it's just so logical


----------



## pjk (May 15, 2010)

Funny stat:
[f rur'u' f' is a y-perm, b-i-t-c-h-e-s!] sent 1,164 visitors to speedsolving.com via Google search in the last month (from when this thread was created).

[frur'u' f' is a y-perm, b-i-t-c-h-e-s!] sent 728 visitors to speedsolving.com via Google search in the last month.


----------



## Zane_C (May 15, 2010)

I've been studying it, can't get a grip on it. :confused:


----------



## Cride5 (May 16, 2010)

BTW, it is possible to find out via Google, but you have to search carefully. Don't just search the phrase, think about the exact form of the terms which would be relevant. It's quite a funny story


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 16, 2010)

Y'all are taking this WAY too seriously. I don't know, but to be honest, I don't really care. It's just some inside joke from a while ago(I assume), so why does it really matter if you know?


----------



## qqwref (May 16, 2010)

It's more than an inside joke, and more important than you'd realize if you didn't know the origin.


----------



## shelley (May 16, 2010)

Yes said:


> Yes, I do understand it
> When I started cubing and joined this forum, I've always been wondering what the meaning of your signature was. But now it's just so logical



No, you don't know the story behind it. It involves a rather important event.


----------



## nitrocan (May 16, 2010)

Is this some kind of joke the members cooked up? Or else, why is this rather important event being kept such a secret?


----------



## Kirjava (May 16, 2010)

nitrocan said:


> Is this some kind of joke the members cooked up? Or else, why is this rather important event being kept such a secret?




It's like talking about Voldemort.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 16, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Voldemort.



>*Gasp*<


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 16, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > Voldemort.
> ...


HE WHO IS NOT TO BE NAMED!


----------



## Forte (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, I joined after the event happened, so I had no clue what it was about until this thread >_>


----------



## Joël (May 16, 2010)

nitrocan said:


> Is this some kind of joke the members cooked up? Or else, why is this rather important event being kept such a secret?



That would be a very cool joke, right? Just make up some non existing secret keep on being very secretive about it with a whole bunch of ppl... The best thing is, that it would never come out... .


----------



## nitrocan (May 17, 2010)

Joël said:


> nitrocan said:
> 
> 
> > Is this some kind of joke the members cooked up? Or else, why is this rather important event being kept such a secret?
> ...



I can only imagine  Thankfully, it's not a joke like that.


----------



## 4Chan (May 17, 2010)

Anthony, they can just click on Quote to find the right one.
D:

EDIT: I see what you did there.


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 17, 2010)

Anthony said:


> If you click on the correct "." it will take you to a post that will tell you everything you need to know. I promise it's in there somewhere.. Good luck.



I just checked...it really is in there


----------



## Sa967St (May 17, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Anthony, they can just click on Quote to find the right one.
> D:


but the link only works if you have 10 posts per page


----------



## Anthony (May 17, 2010)

Ah, okay. I deleted my post because of the cheaters!


----------



## Reptile (May 18, 2010)

Googled, found (reference to) story, lol'd.
I initially put "no" but after seeing this thread constantly in the "Recent Threads" section, I caved in.


----------



## Dene (May 18, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you can't find the story by googling his signature.


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 18, 2010)

F RUR'U' F' is a Y-perm, b-i-t-c-h-e-s! 

That seems super incredibly obvious that I'm surprised you even made a thread about it. Yet saying that, I obviously am oblivious to the true meaning of it.


----------



## Feryll (May 18, 2010)

Dene said:


> I'm pretty sure you can't find the story by googling his signature.



Yes, but you need to thin the results


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 25, 2011)

I know I'm months late, this is just the incident where a cuber, who will be left unnamed, was banned because he cheated during a BLD event.

When he got caught doing something different than would be done in a BLD solve, and questioned about it, his excuse was "FRUR'U'F' is a Y-perm."


----------



## Godmil (Jan 25, 2011)

That's what I dug up, but it doesn't sound like such a funny story :/


----------



## bicmedic (Jan 25, 2011)

Come on guys, it's not that hard. You all have clearly never heard of zeroing.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 25, 2011)

Found it within 10 seconds of googling. Those who can't find it fail hard.

[email protected] the incident.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 25, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Found it within 10 seconds of googling. Those who can't find it fail hard.


Glad me too found within time limit. Excuse WIN.


----------



## Dene (Jan 25, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Found it within 10 seconds of googling. Those who can't find it fail hard.
> 
> [email protected] the incident.


 
Pretty sure you didn't.


----------



## dPod121 (Jan 25, 2011)

I just found it in around 10 seconds too. It isn't that hard, just search "F R U R' U' F' is a Y- perm, b-i-t-c-h-e-s" on google and it's the first result


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 25, 2011)

its funny because most people really just want to be cool and say they know what it means. :3


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 25, 2011)

Nothing is that top secret in the internets.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 25, 2011)

its funny because I'm not stupid enough to pretend like I actually know the story behind this..


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 25, 2011)

Dene said:


> Pretty sure you didn't.


 
Yes I did.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 25, 2011)

just realized that the actual story was put in the wiki here...


----------

